# change the fireing pin and extractor spings



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I got a used Kimber Eclipse Ultra2. I had a problem with missfeeds and replaced the mag That has corected the problem. While I was ordering new mag I also ordered new reciol springs,fireing pin spring and extractor sping. I think i can install the recoil spring pretty easy but can any one tell me how to change the fireing pin and extractor spings or should this be done by a gunsmith??


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If it were me, I'd do it myself since nothing has to be 'fitted'. I do all of my own gunsmithing on my pistols. Most of them being Glock helps a lot, but even on my SIG. Along with the armorer DVD's and such, the internet has vast resources for the DIYer, and I beleive in funds retention. I did plenty of work on my former 1911 models, one Colt, and one Norinco, and know this is relatively easy with the proper tools. Here's a start for you barring any strange differences between your Kimber and the basic 1911.
http://www.coolgunsite.com/disassembly/disassembly.htm


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Need a manual for damn near any gun there is? Check this guys pages out. He has pdf manuals for about everything. Pretty cool guy too. well worth looking around his site. Here's the manual link http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm


----------

